# New Cover Art: Pariah by Dan Abnett



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The cover for what is likely the most anticipated book in the entire BL range for this year has been revealed.










Ravenor vs Eisenhorn. Puritan vs Radical. This is going to be one hell of a prize fight. :biggrin:


LotN


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Its really meh in my opinion. This is the cover of the Ravenor omnibus but in red, and with a face looking in two directions rather than a skull facing the reader.

I can't wait for the book, but this was a definite let down. They could have done so much with the fucking thing but chose the easy way out.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

One problem.

It's not Interceptor City.


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

Fans should have a say about covers when it comes to books like this haha. It's so boring and just unoriginal. Just like darkreever said, easy way out. This is part of a trilogy so maybe the others will be good. Hopefully.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> Puritan vs Radical.


That's quite a laugh. I think you mean "Radical vs Radical." Puritans are Monodominants, Thorians, Polarists and the like--not xenophiles (Ravenor) or binders of daemonhosts (Eisenhorn).


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Mossy Toes said:


> That's quite a laugh. I think you mean "Radical vs Radical." Puritans are Monodominants, Thorians, Polarists and the like--not xenophiles (Ravenor) or binders of daemonhosts (Eisenhorn).


Well to be fair, both started off as Amalathian men. It was never hard for either of them to cross the bounds into radical territory, and even then it really is a matter of perspective.


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

lol,,,this looks more like the cover of when the book goes on Print On Demand...and not the original cover. BL have to do a lot better!


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

I truly hope that this is not one of those things were they fight against each, almost unwittingly, for only about a quarter of the book -- all the while being manipulated by a stronger foe who they then, heroically, unite together to crush then cry, hug, and part ways.

This better be some damn gritty shit where it ends with Esienhorn dragging his broken ass across the floor to smother that crippled bastard Ravenor with his coat, all the while Ravenor is throwing fireballs at his old ass.


----------



## Designation P-90 (Feb 24, 2012)

Ooooook. Not what I was at all expecting. I am NOT digging the bright red.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Ravenor versus Eisenhorn reminds me of Aliens versus Predator or Freddie versus Jason


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I have never read any of the the Inquisitor based novels, but this looks promising. 

Although, considering the characters.....


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Vaz said:


> One problem.
> 
> It's not Interceptor City.


This...



BlackGuard said:


> This better be some damn gritty shit where it ends with Esienhorn dragging his broken ass across the floor to smother that crippled bastard Ravenor with his coat, all the while Ravenor is throwing fireballs at his old ass.


And this.

I would walk over hot coals if helped speed up Interceptor City. Double Eagle is one of the best 40k Books ever written imho because you give it to somebody who knows nothing about 40k and they probably wouldn't know it was one. It's just got solid military sci-fi mixed with conventions we all know. Much like Eisenhorn and Ravenor.

And like Blackguard said. There better be broken bodies and some seriously angsty murdering of the other persons best pals followed by Eisenhorn attempting to ram his staff through Ravenors engine block while the cripple attempts to teabag Pops with his anti grav plates or it'll be a serious let down. Then again Abnett is probably the best person to do that.

Cover... meh I don't read books for the covers. It could have the Leman Russ in a spangly thong giving the Emperor a lap dance on it for all I care.


----------



## tabbytomo (Aug 12, 2008)

*Meh-ish?*

Whilst it's not mind blowing cover art, it sticks to a art style that has been used previously and whilst not aesthetically exciting, it's a theme and will look nice next to the others in the series.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Meh cover but it its the style of the series, so I can live with that. I'm currently reading Ravenor, and though I might have been tired these last pages I've read, its nothing like Eisenhorn book. That is the best no doubt.


----------

